# Note by Note: The Making of Steinway L1037



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

I saw Note by Note: The Making of Steinway L1037 last night. It was much better than I expected. I like a flick with character development. If you can think of a piano as a character, this movie showed its development. If you are a DIY speaker maker, then you may enjoy seeing the cabinet work that goes into making a piano.
Rubus


----------

